# double-dose worming



## Cahill (10 February 2009)

when people refer to double-dose worming,what exactly do they mean?

twice as much in one go?
worming twice with days apart?
or what?
thanks.


----------



## alfie95 (10 February 2009)

Twice as much in one go.


----------



## nicolaread (10 February 2009)

it means twice as much in one go, but only with certain wormers.  you double dose when you are worming for tape worm, at the beggining and end of the grazing season.  some wormers give a double dose in one syringe (effectively twice the strength wormer) whilst others you would give 2 syringes (obviously the amount you give depends on the weight of your horse) 
for example:
if you worm with strongid p you would give 2 doses
whereas,
if you wormed with equimax you would only give 1.

i hope this hasnt confused u 2 badly!!! lol


----------



## SNORKEY (10 February 2009)

It depends on the wormer you can now buy eqimax which you only need the one syringe of, if you buy an older brand such as stongid-p you will need two tubes for a larger horse.


----------



## kellyeaton (11 February 2009)

ya people double dose in spring and autum for tape  worms if useing strongrid p you would have to double dose so say for hells sake your horse weighs in at 500kg you would have to give him 1000kg in one go. but now a days there are products that doudle dose for you like equitape so that you would use just has your horse weighs!X


----------

